# Cheap RV For SALE - Ebay SCAM



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:roll: 8O :roll: This is not the first time this has been tried. :roll: 8O :roll:

>> RV For SALE <<


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

How do they get away with it? Doesn't ebay monitor this sort of thing?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Nope. There was one around 9 months ago that I offered to buy. They were in Italy with a UK registered RV. Too good to be true. I reported it to ebay. They just ignored it and asked if I could be helped with the purchase in any way? :roll: 8O :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rv*

Hi

I am too innocent I think - what happens when you buy it now - presumably you don't getit!

Rapide561


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: You certainly would not get it. The only communication was through a private email address. The listing has now been taken off due to the advertiser having made an error in the listing. :roll: Yeh? Pull the other one. :roll:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*rv*

hi johnsandywhite
8O you carnt be too carfull when parting with the readys..ebay s needs to crack down on them 8O great pictures of the rv too lure you in . buyers beware and look at
past history and check out past buyers !!!

8O saruman very little past history present!!

just the type i want :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

An old adage

If something looks too good to be true.. then it most likely is... :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ebay*

Hi

On the subject of ebay i have all sorts listed on there at the moment. I began a "spring clean/clear out" about 2 weeks ago.

So far i have had one none payer, one payer whose cheque bounced and one cheque drawn on a french bank! Great!

Rapide561


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

There is more than one RV on eBay pictured outside the same building, that are being sold by different people.

Ralph


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Ebay*



Rapide561 said:


> On the subject of ebay i have all sorts listed on there at the moment. I began a "spring clean/clear out" about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> So far i have had one none payer, one payer whose cheque bounced and one cheque drawn on a french bank! Great!


Sad isn't it but it's been said on here before...
Ebay.. good place to buy ... crap place to sell !


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well - anyone falling for that one would have to be as green as the proverbial grass. I really can't believe that people fall for these obvious scams, I've seen much more subtle ones on Ebay in the past, usually involving one day auctions of M/Hs at tempting prices by hackers who have managed to crack someones genuine identity and therefore seem to have a good feedback record. The normal caveat applies - if it seems too good to be true then it usually is!
As for Ebay being good for buying and bad for selling - not true at all, I've had some excellent sales via Ebay. You simply have to be very streetwise and skilled at both selling and buying. If you aren't clued up and confident then stay away.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ebay*

Hi

Ebay - my new listings are payment by paypal or postal order only

Shame really...

Rapide561


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi what about the vehicle protection offered by ebay? up to $20,000? surely this must be worth somthing.

Olley


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi what about the vehicle protection offered by ebay? up to $20,000? surely this must be worth somthing.
> 
> Olley


Not worth a lot I shouldn't think. I had a dispute about a mis-represented car radio and reported it. Paypal/Ebay got involved and it ended up that I would have to return goods at my expense and they would charge me for sorting it out. Can't remember how much but the goods cost me £34 + £10 P&P and had I gone through with the dispute would have ended up with no goods and cost of £25 approx.

Needless to say I will sell on the radio. Anybody want a Kenwood CD Tuner.

Pete


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

What hope have I ever selling Two Loos La Trek


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi All 
I nearly fell for a scam like this ie.Uk registered Rv in Italy,Dethleff 
for £4000 pounds ,the seller was offering free shipping to the door 
and if not suitable free shipping back he said he had an account with Ebay with X amount of pounds in which would be frozen while the transaction was going through as security for me .I i got him to phone me ,but I was unable to phone him as he said his phone was out of order.
Payment method was Western Unoin money transfer,I went to western union only to be told that I coul'nt transfer that amount of money there was a£1000 every 90 day limit .Had further phone calls from W/U only to be told this is definately a scam and I would have recieved was a thankyou card.In the end I told him deliver the goods on COD and never he sent lots of emails telling me how I could send the full ammount through western union.His name was Martin Dowdell and he had a Hotmail email address.Sent emails to ebay instrcting them of this but no responce.


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

We have bought, and sold even more stuff on ebay and never had any problems.... Are there really people out there who are gullible enough to buy an RV on buy it now without seeing it in the flesh..
The mind boggles who are they we have ten for sale LOL

Keith n Debs


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Ebay can be fine if you take your time and check everything out, I've sold loads and bought loads, no real problem in 250 transactions just one none payer, never failed to receive items I have bought.

I will repeat you need to check everything... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI..../search.dll?from=R40&satitle=8240865183&fvi=1

I would echo others comments..."if it looks to good it probably is"

MHS...Rob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Olley

I doubt if the protection offered by Ebay is worth the paper it's written on - or should that be the web page it's written on? I recently did a HPI check on a vehicle via Ebay - very cheap - and they guarantee that if the vehicle is subsequently found to be stolen, written off etc. they will refund you but when you've read their terms and conditions I doubt you would be able to pursue a claim in most instances. The car auctions have offered similar protection for years but you've got to be pretty cute and very persistant to get any money back - caveat emptor!

PeteS
I'm surprised you ended up out of pocket if you claimed against PayPal, I've claimed twice against them and both times ended up having my money refunded in full within a couple of weeks (kept the goods too in one instance) - very efficient.

Wagler2bb

I'm amazed you could be so gullible, anything remotely similar to what you describe is a dead cert for a con whether on Ebay or anywhere else. Like I said if it looks too good to be true it probably is. These con merchants prey on people who want something for nothing so it pays to be cynical.

A few basic rules:
1) Don't touch anything which mentions Western Union as payment - it's a certain con.
2) Don't deal with anyone using a hotmail.com or yahoo.com (not yahoo.co.uk) Email address. Set your Email programme to dump any hotmail posts straight into the trash.
3) Don't buy anything from overseas unless you know what you are doing, there are plenty of bargains to be had from China/Hong Kong but you need to watch for possible import charges and you have very little redress if things go wrong.
4) Never buy a vehicle from Ebay without inspecting it first, checking the registration document and doing a HPI check.
5) Never buy a vehicle (Ebay or elsewhere) unless the person selling it to you has their name and address in the registration document (unless a respectable garage of course).
6) Never accept a payment greater than your asking price and refund the difference from your own funds - you'll loose the lot.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am Ebayphobic and just cannot pluck up the courage to have a go. I wanted to buy a game that I was fond of that I lost and needed replacement. Rather than go and sign up and use Paypal, I simply emailed the owner with a more than fair price and he cancelled the bid and sent it straight out to me without me having to pay p and p. I was happy, he was happy.


----------

